# Rome Katana vs Nitro Team or Zero or Phantom vs Burton Cartel



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You have so many good options, I'd go with whatever you can get the best sale price on right now.

Some bindings to look into:

Union Contact Pro
Salomon Hologram
Burton Reflex Cartel or Malavita
Bent Metal Logic or Transfer
Rome Katana, since you mentioned it, or any of the park-centric Rome bindings

The pivot mount on the Katana is really solid; it's not held in place by friction, it grabs onto to a star-shaped mount like a socket wrench.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> ....The pivot mount on the Katana is really solid; it's not held in place by friction, it grabs onto to a star-shaped mount like a socket wrench.


^this^
I can't speak to any of the other bindings me tioned except maybe the Cartels,... but the Katana pivot does seem to be very solid. 

I use it in the upmost position due to instep pressure issues. Im a fat guy, riding them on a slightly past, mid-stiff, wide full camber board. I've had No problems with it. 

Love the Katana bindings btw.... All The adjustability they offer has given new life to an old board that I thought I wuz done riding. :grin:

My 2¢! :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say my top picks for a Box Knife would be BM Transfers, Burton Malavitas, Katanas, or Rodeos.


----------



## amaz0mbie (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you guys for your opinions.

As I see katana is the most recommended one from my list. Its good to hear that its a solid construction refer your expirience. I just had a bit of fear because of to complicated system and also it was interesting that almost none of rome pro boarder ride with katana, most of them use d.o.d., maybe boss.

Just to share my expirience, today I ride with a borrowed burton mission and it was really different feal vs my old cartel. It was too unresponsive but in the same time also a bit of kinda chunky feeling.... i thought it will be similar to cartels.

What about the nitros? U didnt have experience or you did not recommend it vs the others?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

amaz0mbie said:


> Thank you guys for your opinions.
> 
> As I see katana is the most recommended one from my list. Its good to hear that its a solid construction refer your expirience. I just had a bit of fear because of to complicated system and also it was interesting that almost none of rome pro boarder ride with katana, most of them use d.o.d., maybe boss.
> 
> ...


It's not complicated. I have the Katana, and I pretty much set it once and left it alone. I would say that is the reason why no pro boarder rides with Katanas because they already know what they want.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A pro snowboarder is a marketing tool. To a certain extent they ride what they want, but brands often will pick certain products that they will basically make their team use, for marketing. Ride just did this with the Rodeo. Send bindings to your team, tell them to blow up social media riding them. 

So for Rome, the DOD is their catch all binding, it makes the most sense to have the most marketing. The Katana being the most expensive doesn't. Both are solid bindings that I often recommend to a lot of people.


----------



## amaz0mbie (Mar 20, 2016)

I see, well thank you all for your shared experience, useful infos. I think i will go for a Katana.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

[QUOTE=amaz0mbie;3291538

" i m really curious about this magne traction thing, whether is really help a bit in ice conditions or its more a marketing stuff"

I have owned magne traction boards and ride a lot on the East/Ice Coast. IMO it definitely helps


----------

